# New speakers



## yash240391 (May 15, 2010)

i want to but new speakers to connect to DVD confused between 

logitech X-540
creative T6060

please help me out
thanks in advance


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2010)

Consider Creative T6060.Its sound better than Logitech X-540


----------



## rhitwick (May 15, 2010)

And consider small fonts too, we all here are with normal eyesight


----------



## Revolution (May 16, 2010)

May be he got poor eyes,lol.....


----------



## ankushkool (May 19, 2010)

u have already started a thread for this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126897


----------

